

Divvi – Trust Friends Not Ads - richardmorin
http://idivvi.com

======
seren
Not much to add, but a similar app was posted this week on HN :

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10121917](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10121917)

